# Windows does not recognize CD-RW drives



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay, I've tried two different drives that definitely work. One is an HP DVD-RAM or whathaveyou drive...and the other is a Lite-On CD-RW drive.

I guess the problem is that it's recognizing it as a SCSI drive...and not an IDE drive...because it's not a SCSI drive.

I can't burn any CD's or DVDs or anything...I can listen to music on them just fine and play games and watch DVDs. But I can't burn ANYTHING. I even tried changing the device type in the Registry but it still didn't work.


Please help...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Is it recognised properly in BIOS?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Are you using nero? uninstall/reinstall whatever burning program you are using.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Trade out the cable with one you know is good.

Change the motherboard socket it's plugged into, if possible.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;320553


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are some answers to your questions:

No, I'm not using Nero.
Yes, the cable is good.
Yes, I already tried the method of changing the registry and also uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling.
No, I cannot change to another IDE port. My motherboard only has one (Gigbyte DS3 Rev. 3.3)
Yes, the drive is detected properly in the BIOS
Yes, I have tried more than one drive but with the same result.
No, I am not using any burning programs. I am only using Windows Media Player. I tried to enable recording on the device via the properties from My Computer but the recording tab was not available. It was being detected as a "SCSI CD-Rom" Drive. No CD-RW. That's when I changed the registry and it still didn't work.

I put an IDE to SATA converter on the CD-RW (instead of the DVD-RAM, figuring that a simpler drive would be more likely to work) and plugged the drive into one of the SATA ports. Windows, when started after changing to a SATA port, immediately recognized the drive as a CD-RW drive and allowed me to enable recording. So what does this mean? Improper setting somewhere in the BIOS? I still think it has something to do with it being detected as a SCSI drive instead of IDE...so how do I change this? I've looked through the BIOS thoroughly and cannot find anything to do with the IDE drive / port. If someone could tell me how to fix this I'd really appreciate it.


Maybe this thread, now that I have confirmed that it's not a windows problem (maybe?) would be better if it were moved to the motherboard section of the forum?


Thanks for all your help guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

*Some Thoughts...*

I immediately keyed on the recognition as a SCSI device as being weird. You don't by chance run Alcohol or Daemon or some other Virtual Drive software, do you ?

If so, perhaps there is some conflict/confusion/corruption by XP as far is what is what between the real hardware & the virtual.

Also, for S & G's (think about it) check Device Manager on General Principals and report any yellow or red flags.

Finally, the thought occured to me that perhaps there is a documented problem with the SATA drivers for your particular Motherboard. A visit to your friendly neighborhood Motherboard Manufacturer's Support Site might be constructive.

Finally, Finally (2 "Finallys") I had the idea that you could also just uninstall the various peripheral devices and reboot, and let XP reinstall them. That might fixy-fixy the problem too.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Some Thoughts...*



Girderman said:


> I immediately keyed on the recognition as a SCSI device as being weird. You don't by chance run Alcohol or Daemon or some other Virtual Drive software, do you ?
> 
> If so, perhaps there is some conflict/confusion/corruption by XP as far is what is what between the real hardware & the virtual.
> 
> ...


I don't use any of those programs you're talking about...only Windows Media Player for burning and that's it. I tried to uninstall all drivers associated with the drive and reboot but still no detection.

I'm curious...how could SATA drivers make an impact on an IDE port? It works when converted to SATA but at native IDE port it doesn't.


----------

